# Life in a Day.



## yves1993 (9. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bT_UmBHMYzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich ein Must see. Einer der berührendsten Filme seit langem... Es ist einfach nur schade wie wenig Menschen unsere Welt schätzen für das was sie ist... Und immer alles nur negativ zu sehen führt doch auch zu nichts...

Der Film hat meine volle Würdigung verdient... ich werde ihn mir sicher im Kino ansehen. Und wenn es soweit ist ihn auf Bluray kaufen. Ich wollte mal eure ehrliche Meinung zu dem Film wissen...Und ich finde er hat einen eigenen Thread verdient... 

Es ist bald 1 Jahr her seitdem die Aktion auf Youtube gestartet ist und das dabei sowas rauskommt... einfach atemberaubend. (Und sowas sage ich schon allein vom Trailer ausgehend...)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. Juni 2011)

Die Welt ist ein großer kunterbunter Erdball wo alles rosarot ist und die Milch, der Honig in Strömen fließt.
Das sagt mir also dieser Film.

Das Leben genießen und glücklich sein das man nicht das arme Schwein ist welches grade unter menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen irgendwo in einer chinesischen Manufaktur malochen muss.

+1 Internetz


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juni 2011)

Wiedermal kaum verstanden was der eigentliche Zweck dahinter ist aber gut :/

Yes,and all the news shows is that. This is showing the good side of life, how bright things can be! Even in the poor parts of&#65279; the world, that we are all truly connected.

It really makes you appreciate the world we live in and the immeasurable power of nature. I can't wait t see how Ridley Scott has captured the essence of humanity and I think it's about time&#65279; we understood that despite our geographical locations, we are all so similar and there is so much we can learn from each other. I have watched this trailer and have already felt the urge to break out of the mundane life many of us lead, and explore the beauty that is our world.

2 Comments die das eigentlich gut aussagen... klar ist die Welt nicht rosarot... und trotzdem sollte man doch auch einfach mal abschalten können und die guten Seiten zusammengefasst aus der Sicht der ganzen Welt betrachten... Er zeigt dass die Menschen an sich, egal in welchem Land sie auch wohnen und egal welche Situationen sie durchmachen ähnlicher sind als viele zu glauben vermögen...


----------



## Jordin (10. Juni 2011)

Also mich interessiert dieser Film nicht.  

Vielleicht tu ich ihm unrecht, aber ich habe ganz ganz ehrlich nicht das Bedürfnis zu erfahren, was in den (IMO nichtssagenden) Leben anderer Leute vor sich geht. Andere mögen das aufregend finden, ich finde das eher langweilig.

Ich versteh die großartige Idee, die hinter dem Konzept steht, eine Art Zeitkapsel, aber dennoch ... nix für mich.  

Aber was red' ich? Ich hab ihn nicht mal gesehen... Und genau da liegt das Problem: Ich würde ihn mir nicht mal angucken wollen.  

Selbst den Trailer finde ich nicht toll.  

Ich bin ein schlechter Mensch  Nicht schimpfen.



Warum muss ich immer an Thomas D. und die Telekom denken, wenn ich den Trailer sehe...? Hmm...


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe das aber... es gibt eben alle Sorten von Menschen... mich zumindest berührt das Leben anderer viel weil ich immer Verbindungen zu mir herstellen kann...

Übrigens zeigt der Film nicht nur gutes... er zeigt ALLES vom Leben... also auch schlechtes. 

ive seen it, pretty much most of the film is set in third world countries or poverty stricken countries, this movie shows nothing good, nice or happy. It's one of the most depressing movies ive ever seen in all honesty. There&#65279; are some pretty horrific and disturbing scenes too that made me feel sick.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Die Grundidee ist vielleicht nicht schlecht, es ist nur ein bißchen "typisch" Klischeehaft dargestellt in dem Trailer.
Alle möglichen Menschen in Bildern aneinanderreihen, traurige Musik als Background und schon haste das Tränendrüsendrück-Modell.

Wobei es hier eben mehr in Richtung "Leben ist schön" geht, aber das macht es irgendwie auch nicht besser. Wüsste jetzt nicht, wieso ich mir den Film anschauen sollte.


----------



## TheGui (14. Juni 2011)

Das ist Buffed, mal erlich welche Antworten hast du erwartet?

Ich find den trailer ok blos was sol im Film noch groß neues kommen?
Wenns den mal irgendwo kostenlos zu sehen gibt und ich bis dahin nicht evrgessen habe das es diesen FIlm gibt schau ich ihn mir eventuel an.. blos nach spätestens 3 Tagen werd ich wohl eh nicht mehr dran denken!

Schau dir lieber "We feed the World" an, der ist nachhalltiger!


----------

